# biken in und um Wipperfürth



## czogga (11. Juli 2008)

Hallo Gemeinde,

alleine fahren macht kaum Spass. 

Ich bin selber Wiedereinsteiger und suche MTB-ler in Raum Wipperfürth. Da ich schon etwas in die Jahre gekommen bin  bin ich nicht mehr der schnellste. Also eher so mittleres Tempo ist angesagt. 

Bitte meldet Euch!

Gruss
czogga

PS sorry, für den doppelten Eintrag aber man weiß nie so recht in welcher Region man posten soll


----------



## VelosophenJupp (11. Juli 2008)

Servus,


hier.....ich melde mich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## czogga (12. Juli 2008)

tagchen,

hatte gerade bei dir angerufen, biste aber schon unterwegs gewesen, schade vielleicht ein anderes mal


----------



## czogga (12. Juli 2008)

hallo,

sind denn keine MTBler aus Wipp hier im Forum. Das glaub ich nett!

Also, nochmal.

 suche mitfahrer im Wipp. Bevorzugt Routen mit Trails aber Waldautobahnen gehen natürlich auch.

Gruss
czogga


----------



## Ommer (12. Juli 2008)

Hallo,

ich bin *nicht *aus Wipperfürth, fahre aber gelegentlich in der Gegend herum.

Schau doch im LMB nach, ob jemand Touren anbietet, wie z.B.hier.

Oder stell selbst einen Termin ins LMB, vielleicht werden die müden Wipperfürther dann wach....

Oder komm in die Lindlarer Ecke, ich fahre hier allerdings nicht mittleres Tempo, sondern _langsam_ .

Gruß Achim


----------



## VelosophenJupp (12. Juli 2008)

Wenn ich mich recht entsinne, war/ist der Ommer nicht der schnellste. Dafür waren seine Fahrten eher lang. Gut für die Grundlage


----------



## Ommer (12. Juli 2008)

....bis zum 6.Juli 94 war ich schnell, dann wurde ich abrupt gebremst 

jetzt bin ich langsam, aber ich fahre....




Gruß
Achim


----------



## czogga (13. Juli 2008)

hi ommer,

hoffe, dass das datum nicht all zu viel mit schmerzen verbindet.

anywhere, evtl komme ich mal auf dein angebot zurück, lindlar ist ja nicht wirklich weit weg.

gruss
czogga


----------



## RennKröte (14. Juli 2008)

Och gucke mal.... was glaubste denn wie lange ich hier nach Bikern in der Gegend gesucht habe... 

Also wir werden wohl heute Abend noch ne Runde drehen, allerdings muss ich gestehen, dass ich hier auch kaum Trails gefunden habe...überwiegend FA, aber jutt....!!!

Und vorsicht beim VeloJupp der ist mega sau fit....ich weiß er hört´s nicht gern, aber echt einer der Besten die ich kenne  

Wo kommst Du denn her????

LG Kröte


----------



## czogga (14. Juli 2008)

hi rennkröte,

thanks für deine einladung und warnung über velojupp. kommt leider etwas zu spät, wir drehen heute abend ne runde zusammen . (he bruderherz dein ruf eilt dir voraus)

ich selber bin aus wipp und würde trotzdem gerne anschluss finden, da ich natürlich nicht mit velojupp mithalten kann.

gruss
czogga

ps trails sollte man eigentlich genügend um wipp finden!


----------



## RennKröte (14. Juli 2008)

czogga schrieb:


> hi rennkröte,
> 
> thanks für deine einladung und warnung über velojupp. kommt leider etwas zu spät, wir drehen heute abend ne runde zusammen . (he bruderherz dein ruf eilt dir voraus)
> 
> ...




So klären sich ungeahnte Zusammenhänge...
So wunderte ich mich doch über Deinen Benutzernamen und dachte schon fast der Jupp hätte sich irgendwo die Shizophrenie zugezogen...

Dann mal viel Spaß, hab ihn eben auf der 506 auf´m RR mit dem Twingo überholt, kaum komm ich aus der Sparkasse, da düst er am Platz 16 vorbei...schnell der Herr 

Dann dreht ihr mal, er ist ja auch gaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanz lieb im Tempo wenn er mit Lamas tourt

Wenn Du Bock hast, dann meld Dich bei uns, mein kleiner Franzmann ist zwar auch zeimlich fit, aber nicht sooooooooooo schnell, eher sehr ausdauernd...

Viel Spaß Ihr 2!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RennKröte (14. Juli 2008)

RennKröte schrieb:


> So klären sich ungeahnte Zusammenhänge...
> So wunderte ich mich doch über Deinen Benutzernamen und dachte schon fast der Jupp hätte sich irgendwo die Shizophrenie zugezogen...
> 
> Dann mal viel Spaß, hab ihn eben auf der 506 auf´m RR mit dem Twingo überholt, kaum komm ich aus der Sparkasse, da düst er am Platz 16 vorbei...schnell der Herr
> ...





P.S. Wenn Du die Trails kennst, dann zeig sie uns...ich kenn nur 2-3 an der Silber und die an der Wupper Richtung KräWi und in Rade im Bereich Kaffekanne...


----------



## ~TOM~ (15. Juli 2008)

RennKröte schrieb:


> mein kleiner Franzmann ist zwar auch zeimlich fit, aber nicht soooooooooo schnell,eher sehr ausdauernd.
> 
> Viel Spaß Ihr 2!!!




  Krötchen,wie soll man das denn jetzt verstehen


----------



## RennKröte (15. Juli 2008)

Wie Du willst  

Wo warsten Du am Sonntag eigentlich, wir haben Dich vermisst??? Mein im LMB wärste gepinnt gewesen , war schön!!!  v.a. wäre es echt mal was für Deine Cat gewesen !!!!


----------



## ~TOM~ (15. Juli 2008)

Ich lege es dann mal so aus wie ich sponntan dachte als ich das gelesen habe 
Wenn du es genau wissen möchtest mit Sonntag,ich habe über der Schüssel gehangen! 
Meine süßen kleinen Nichten haben mir so kleine und feine Magen Darm Viren mitgebracht 
Aber ich hab schon gesehen/gelesen das ich wieder was verpasst habe


----------



## RennKröte (15. Juli 2008)

Oooooooooooooh jehhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh... 
Wobei das Tempo war so angenehm easy, das Du die Gruppe locker nach jedem Abstecher ins GEbüsch wieder gefunden hättest...und Tempos hatte ich auch bei, weil ich auch so Bauchkrämpfe hatte.... Ist aber bei Krämpfen geblieben 

Ääääääääähm, sach mal...kennst Du ne Tour in Wipperfürth, oder fährst mit... Treibst Dich ja in komischen Freds rum hier....


----------



## ~TOM~ (15. Juli 2008)

Biete eine Tour an und ich schließe mich an  
Warte doch nur drauf das du mal den Leithammel spielst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## czogga (15. Juli 2008)

RennKröte schrieb:


> P.S. Wenn Du die Trails kennst, dann zeig sie uns...ich kenn nur 2-3 an der Silber und die an der Wupper Richtung KräWi und in Rade im Bereich Kaffekanne...



oh je jetzt, haste mich voll erwischt. da ich wie gesagt, wiedereinsteiger bin, fahre ich momentan überwiegend meine hausstrecke. die verläuft richtung purder mühle (hückeswagen). muss mal schwer nachdenken, früher war ich sehr viel in richtung wermelskirchen unterwegs. rade, kräwi, bzw. richtung kürten sind natrüchlich auch einige gute trails. 

werde nochmal darüber nachdenken bzw. vielleicht fallen mir die wege wieder ein. 
ich dachte ihr kennt einige gute strecken. 

würde mich freuen, wenn ihr mir bei eurer nächsten einfach mal bescheid gebt, vielleicht habe ich ja gerade zeit ne runde mitzudrehen.

gruss
czogga


----------



## RennKröte (16. Juli 2008)

czogga schrieb:


> oh je jetzt, haste mich voll erwischt. da ich wie gesagt, wiedereinsteiger bin, fahre ich momentan überwiegend meine hausstrecke. die verläuft richtung purder mühle (hückeswagen). muss mal schwer nachdenken, früher war ich sehr viel in richtung wermelskirchen unterwegs. rade, kräwi, bzw. richtung kürten sind natrüchlich auch einige gute trails.
> 
> werde nochmal darüber nachdenken bzw. vielleicht fallen mir die wege wieder ein.
> ich dachte ihr kennt einige gute strecken.
> ...



Höhö....
Ich mach den Sport selbst erst richtig seit September und dachte vorher MTB fahren sei ne Runde um die Neye drehen....

Wie haste Dich denn nach der Tour mit Deinem kleinen Bruder gefühlt???

Bin kein gebürtiger Wipperfürther und da lassen meine Ortskenntnisse hier zu wünschen übrig

Giom kommt aus Bonn. Meine Hausrunde = Schweinerunde führt an der Neye hoch nach Kreuzberg, an die Silber, wieder runter Neye, hoch nach Egen, Stück Bever und wieder Neye...ca 32-35km und so 400-500hm...weiß gar nicht in was für ner Zeit, glaub so 90 Minuten....wenn ich Zeit habe erweiter ich das nach Hückeswagen, Wupper, KräWi, Rade, paar Trails Kaffeekanne, und wieder Ri. Wupper...ca. 70km und um die 900-1000hm, in so ca. 210 Minuten.

Sonst haben wir schon mal rum explorert, aber war nie so gescheit  Z.B. über Straße nach Wermelskirchen, die Rampen an der Dhünn, dann Altenberg ohne Kenntnisse (sind die Trails alle rauf statt runter...), letztens via GPS nach Gimborn (war aber alles Straße) und da dann die Wanderwege aus Verzweiflung.

Morgen gebe ich den Bereitschaftsdienst ab, Giom ist meist erst zwischen 19h und 20h hier, wenn es nicht so ist wie heute, werden wir bestimmt die Schweinerunde drehen. Freitag mal sehen wann, aber bestimmt auch. Samstag und Sonntag dann wohl eher im 7GB....

Bist Du denn ortsfixiert, oder kannst Du Dir vorstellen auch mal mit ins 7GB zu kommen??? Nur da ist man echt flott bei 1500-2000hm...???

Die Ecke Hückeswagen kenn ich gar nicht, aber hab letztens wen an der Tanke mit seinem DH Bike kennengelernt, bei dem könnte ich mich auch mal melden, die sind wohl so zu 5-6 Jungs aus  Hückeswagen, aber nicht bei IBC angemeldet....sonst frag auch mal die Wipperfürther Dirty Devil Biker...Sugar kennt die auch....

Grüßlies 
Krötchen


----------



## czogga (16. Juli 2008)

hallöle,

die runde mit meinem bruder war klasse. viel bergauf, aber OK.

die DDB kenne ich. Mit Moses bin ich früher viel gefahren, so wie ich gehört habe, fährt aber nur noch selle regelmässig.

7GB grundsätzlich ok, aber nicht mehr dieses jahr. da ich gerade seit 3-4 wochen wieder beike, traue ich mir die trails dort noch nicht zu. 

also wie gesagt, bin für'ne schweinerunde immer gerne zu haben. vielleicht habt ihr mal lust meine hausrunde mitzufahren, knapp 30 km Zeit. 90-100 min.  werde mal in mich gehen und nochmal über die alten strecken nachdenken, die fallen mir bestimmt wieder ein. 

gruss
czogga


----------



## RennKröte (17. Juli 2008)

Rumdideldum.... 7 GB traue ich mir nicht zu 
Wat glaubsten Du was ich bin 

Frag mal Deinen Bruda wie ich so fahre und wie oft ich auf dem Boden liege, bzw lag...und wie "fit" ich bin und schnell und was weiß ich nicht was....

Ich bin doch ein Mädchen 

Ich mein ich fahr zwar alles wo mein Franzmann sagt dass kann sein Krötchen, aber erstens sind die meisten Sachen da echt nicht wild und zweitens kann man langsam fahren und drittens können wir die Tour frei variieren....echt ich schwör... 

Ich schick Dir mal meine Handynr. via PN und Du uns/mir Deine....?!?!?

Ob es heute Abend was gibt, weiß ich noch nicht so genau, vieleicht fahren wir einen Schrank kaufen, ich überleg mich jetzt auf die RaceLady zu schwingen, aber ich bin so müde gerade....und hab um 16h nen Termin....

Och fahren die gar nimmer so oft, komisch komisch... Selle hab ich auch vor paar Tagen noch gesehen und Jan war kürzlich ganz allein unterwegs 

Naja...

CU 
Krötchen


----------



## VelosophenJupp (20. Juli 2008)

Wenn es in der Woche mal -ausnahmsweise- wieder etwas besser werden sollte, könnte man ja eine gemeinsame runde organisieren.

Haltet also mal die Bikes bereit.


CU


----------



## RennKröte (20. Juli 2008)

Klingt prinzipiell gut, aber ab Mi hab ich Spät....es sei denn es kann dann auch wer vormittags außer mir 

Giom ist ca. für die nächsten 10 Tage raus leider, hat schon wieder ne kleine OP morgen... 

Waren grad mal unterwegs, aber nicht lang (19km, 485hm, 70 min.) es fing an zu schütten wie sau, und da haben wir ne heiße Wanne vorgezogen... 

Und meine Luft, herrje...wie ne Asthmatikerin...

Wat habt ihr so gedreht am WE????

Grüßlies 
Krötchen


----------



## VelosophenJupp (20. Juli 2008)

Freitag war regeneration angesagt. 1h locker ausrollen.

Samstag dann Intervalltraining mit RR am Niederrhein.
Heute Intervalltraining mit RR.

Bin (fast) trocken geblieben. Glück gehabt.


CU


----------



## czogga (21. Juli 2008)

Moin Moin,

wenn Ihr wollt, könnten wir doch morgen abend ne lockere Runde drehen,
was meint Ihr? (wetter soll sich auch stabilisieren)

freitag ne 27 km runde
samstag ne 32 km runde
sonntag regeneration 

schönen wochenstart!

gruss
czogga


----------



## RennKröte (21. Juli 2008)

Ja ja wer´s glaubt mit dem Wetterchen....bis Mittwoch ja angeblich 30 Grad...höhö...

Klingt gut mit morgen Abend, aber fahrt mir gefälligst nicht weg, ich hab echt voll die Luftprobleme im Moment....  In Wipp dann???? Richtuhrzeit????

Aber Jupp kennt das ja schon von mir....

Gruss 
Krötchen


----------



## VelosophenJupp (22. Juli 2008)

Und wie schauts aus? 
Habt ihr euch die Schlammschlacht angetan?
Heute war mein trainingsfrei, ansonsten wäre ich natürlich mitgefahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## czogga (22. Juli 2008)

nein, leider,leider nicht. mir ist was dazwischen gekommen. denke mal rennkröte ist etwas von mir entäuscht, da ich so kurzfristig absagen musste.

@rennkröte, wie gesagt, es tut mir unendlich leid, dass ich dich heute hängen lassen habe.

wir werden auf jedenfall die woche noch ne runde biken!


gruss
czogga


----------



## RennKröte (22. Juli 2008)

Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeh....ich bin nicht böse....echt ich schwör...

Also ich bin allein auch nicht scharf gewesen auf Schlamm und hab dann meine Straßenrunde gedreht....ich war sogar voll schnell... Trotz Luftprobleme und 4-5kg zu viel...

24,3km in 55 Minuten und 250hm, Schnitt von 26,5km/h

Au fein, ich war voll überrascht, im Winter bin ich das in 75-80 Minuten gefahren, aber Jupp hat ja auch verboten schnell zu fahren...


----------



## Kettenfresser (22. Juli 2008)

RennKröte schrieb:


> ......24,3km in 55 Minuten und 250hm, Schnitt von 26,5km/h
> 
> Au fein, ich war voll überrascht, im Winter bin ich das in *75-80 Minuten *gefahren, aber Jupp hat ja auch verboten schnell zu fahren...


Da läuft ja auch der WP-Pokal  55min = 3 Punkte / 75 min = 5 Punkte .


----------



## VelosophenJupp (26. Juli 2008)

Wer fährt denn morgen, also am Sonntag?


----------



## RennKröte (26. Juli 2008)

Huhu....ich muss morgen in der alten Wohnung meine Küche abbauen und nach Köln verfrachten k.A. wie lange das dauert... 

Ach und weiter ist mein Laufrand voll im Sack, hatte sich ne Speiche gelöst und dann stellte sich raus, dass die anderen voll abgenutzt sind.... 

U remeber mein Schaltaugen-, -werk oder weiß ich nicht was für´n Problem wo mir immer die Kette abgeflogen ist...meine Speichen sind davon voll runter....scheinbar lohnt das Flicken nicht und ich brauch laut Micky ein neues Laufrad... 

Mein kleiner Franzmann muss dann wohl leider ran mit mir...also ich guck dann zu und lern dabei, hab erstmal ein Laufrad geliehen bekommen....

Apropros, da muss ich mich auch dringend noch gaaaaaaaaanz lieb bedanken.

Wassen mit Deinem Dienst die Woche??? Ich kann bis einschließlich Donnerstag ab ca 13-14h....

Grüßlies 
Krötchen


----------



## VelosophenJupp (27. Juli 2008)

Näää, Rennkröte, du machst Sachen. Zuviel Kraft in den Beinen.


Die Woche will ich noch die eine oder andere Runde fahren und am Sonntag wohl die Tour fahren (Finanzamt).

Hoffe auch, dass bis dahin endlich mal meine Muskelverhärtung und vor allem meine Partellasehnenentzündung sich erledigt haben. Es nervt


----------



## czogga (28. Juli 2008)

also wenn das wetter morgen dienstag den 29.07 stabil bleibt, wollte ich gegen 18 - 18.30 uhr ne runde drehen. wer kommt mit?


----------



## RennKröte (29. Juli 2008)

Ich bin grad für 2h voll eingepennt....jetzt ist mein Kreislauf voll im Keller...

Ich brauch ne mega Portion Motivation 

V.a. muss ich auch noch Wäsche aufhängen Katzenklo säubern, Essen vorbereiten.....aaaaaaaaaachhhh ist mein Leben schwer 

Ich krieg den Arsch nicht hoch gerade..... 

Der Micky hat meinen Schnellspanner einfach behalten....grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr...aber jetzt ist der von Giom erstmal dran...

Was willste denn fahren?????????????????


----------



## czogga (29. Juli 2008)

uahhh, das wetter, das wetter.

fahren wollte ich eigentlich einmal durch den wald und wieder zurück.
so genau habe ich mir noch keine gedanken gemacht, kommt bei mir immer spontan. 
bei den wetterverhältnissen wollte ich aber nicht länger als 2h unterwegs sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RennKröte (29. Juli 2008)

Sollen wir uns nicht einfach für morgen ganz ganz feste verabreden  und ganz egal wie was das Wetter sagt , oder wer sonst noch meint Pläne zu kreuzen .....???

 So nach dem Motto: Versprochen ist versprochen und wird niemals nicht gebrochen???


----------



## czogga (30. Juli 2008)

RennKröte schrieb:


> Sollen wir uns nicht einfach für morgen ganz ganz feste verabreden  und ganz egal wie was das Wetter sagt , oder wer sonst noch meint Pläne zu kreuzen .....???
> 
> So nach dem Motto: Versprochen ist versprochen und wird niemals nicht gebrochen???



arrrg, ich kann mittwoch nicht

wie sieht es mit donnerstag aus?

gruss
czogga


----------



## RennKröte (31. Juli 2008)

Höhöööööööööö....scheint ja heute echt mal zu klappen wa 

Wobei man soll den Tag ja nicht vor dem Abend loben 

Grüßlies 
Krötchen


----------



## czogga (1. August 2008)

RennKröte schrieb:


> Höhöööööööööö....scheint ja heute echt mal zu klappen wa
> 
> Wobei man soll den Tag ja nicht vor dem Abend loben
> 
> ...



jaaaa, es hat geklappt.

danke für die angenehme schweinerunde 
die runde hat spass gemacht und sollten das nochmal wiederholen

gruss
czogga


----------



## RennKröte (1. August 2008)

Huhu...

Ja hat mir auch Spaß gemacht, und ich hab Dir voll die falsche Info gegeben, ich hab zwar jetzt 7 Tage Bereitschaft, aber dann noch gar keinen Urlaub....erst ab dem 17. nämlich und das heißt wir können die Woche davor noch schön paar Runden drehen 

Da mir gestern das obligatorische after Runden Bier fehlte war ich mit meinem kleinen Franzmann noch in der Stadt  

Freu mich voll wenn er endlich wieder mit radeln darf....ist mir das liebste nämlich wenn er auch dabei ist  und er kann ja immer Strecken aufzeichnen.

Nur wie gesagt, er ist ein chronischer Bergfahrer....der kann einen echt quälen... 

Würde das nächste mal gern von Dir geguided werden, und wenn Du auch Schweine, Esel, Hühner oder sowas hast, dann ist die Kröte glücklich 

Hast eigentlich geguckt was wir gefahren sind, km, hm, Zeit??? Ich kann das ja nicht 

Grüßlies 
Krötchen


----------



## Giom (1. August 2008)

RennKröte schrieb:


> Freu mich voll wenn er endlich wieder mit radeln darf....ist mir das liebste nämlich wenn er auch dabei ist
> 
> Nur wie gesagt, er ist ein chronischer Bergfahrer....der kann einen echt quälen...


 
Nächste Feierabendrunde bin ich dann auch dabei.
Nur noch ein paar tagen Abstinenz und ich darf wieder.... endlich wieder! Dann wird Krötchen wieder gequält . Tja, die Kröte muß sich auf die Alpen vorbereiten. _Sind ja nicht zum spaß hier_ 

Ich saß seit Anfang Juni zwar kaum auf dem Bike, aber die Beine warten nur noch auf jeden Höhenmeter der sich auf dem Weg stellt!

gruß
guillaume


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## VelosophenJupp (2. August 2008)

Für alle Wipperfürther und andere 
für die, die es noch nicht wußten und
für alle Kurzentschlossene

rennen rund um wipperfürth


----------



## RennKröte (3. August 2008)

Huhu 

Wie hat sich denn der senior Bruder so geschlagen auffem Rennen 
Ach ja und sein Junior natüllich....????
Wir waren ganz neidisch dass wir nicht starten konnten, haben aber dafür die LaPierre bikes mal genauer beleuchtet....sind schon nett die Teile 

Wo findet man denn die gesamt Ergebnisse ????

LG Krötchen


----------



## Ommer (3. August 2008)

Das war kein Rennen, es war mehr eine Such- und Irrfahrt. Scheinbar hatten ein oder einige Witzbolde die Markierungsbändchen verschwinden lassen. Der Veranstalter hat auch keinen GPS-Track vorher ausgegeben, er meinte, dann könnte man ja vorher trainieren. Es wäre einfacher gewesen.

Aus 30 km wurden so bei mir 44 km.

Gesamtergebnisse? Die Siegerehrung war erst um 17:30 Uhr geplant, da war ich schon lange zuhause. Aber ich erkläre mich einfach zum Sieger der (nicht vorgesehenen) Handicap-Wertung!

Die Verpflegung unterwegs war etwas spärlich, nur am Start Bananen unterwegs zweimal Wasser, und einmal oberhalb von Rönsahl angenehme Dusche im Wald.


Gruß
Achim


----------



## czogga (3. August 2008)

na ja, so ganz schlecht machen sollte man das nicht. 
wir sollten doch letzendlich froh sein, dass es leute gibt, die so ein mtb rennen oder orientierungsfahrt organisieren, was nicht gerade leicht ist. des weiteren was dies auch das erste mal, dass ein mtb rennen in unserer region ausgetragen wurde (ups, hat sich gerade der fehlerteufel eingeschlichen, es war das 2te mal, es gab schonmal eins, vor 10-13 jahren? lang lang ist es her)

es kann nur besser werden und ich hoffe einfach, dass die organisatoren die lust nicht verlieren, die fehler ausmerzen und wir mtb-ler denen mutzusprechen, dass nächstes jahr wieder ein rennen stattfinden wird.

gruss
czogga

ps es gab sogar 2x bananen 1x am start und das 2te x am 2ten checkpoint


----------



## Roadrunner1 (3. August 2008)

Ich war auch einer der Teilnehmer bei der CTF bzw. Orientierungsfahrt. Die Streckenbeschilderung war teilweise etwas spärlich. So musste man nach einer rasanten Abfahrt nach einer Staumauer den rechten Abzweig erahnen, denn die Markierung war gut im Gebüsch versteckt. In Heege war die Markierung komplett verschwunden. Zum Glück hatte mein Kumpel ein Handy dabei um mal beim Veranstalter nach dem rechten Weg zu fragen. Trotzdem waren 15 Minuten futsch. 
Für 12 Euro wäre auch ein Finisher Essen dringewesen. 
Gruß
Roadrunner


----------



## RennKröte (4. August 2008)

Guten Morgen... 

Uihuijui.....na da sind aber manche ein bißchen verärgert.... 
Das tut mir leid zu hören, aber naja...vieleicht wird´s ja wirklich besser demnächst, weil man ja aus Fehlern lernt...woll?!

Aber ein Finisher Essen hab ich in Sundern auch nicht gekriegt...gehört sowas dazu ?????

@czogga: Rennen auffem Müllberg gab`s auch noch letztes Jahr  Wie warsen jetzt für Dich????? 
Ach und evtl. kann mein kleiner Franzmann morgen wieder auf´s Rad... gestern hab ich ihn schon mal laufen lassen  Nur soll dazu noch der Dr. sein ok geben...

LG Krötchen


----------



## Giom (4. August 2008)

RennKröte schrieb:


> Nur soll dazu noch der Dr. sein ok geben...


 
das wird er machen sonst...

Fährt jemand morgen abend?

Könnte es für einen Start 19 Uhr versuchen, 19h30 wäre aber sicherer


----------



## VelosophenJupp (4. August 2008)

@roadrunner1
warst du das und dein Kumpel, als wir oben am Berg in "Haufe" angerufen haben und die mir ein Stück nach der Staumauer gefolgt seid (bis ihr -wesentlich schneller als ich- gemerkt habt, dass das wohl der falsche Weg sein muß ) ?

Insgesamt ist es natürlich löblich und auch schön, dass ein regionaler Anbieter ein Rennen veranstaltet.
Aber mit der Kritik muß man leben und diese dann auch annehmen, um es zu verbessern.

Es ist einfach zu wenig, ein paar Flatterbänder in den Wald zu hängen und dann zu hoffen, jeder wird den Weg problemlos finden.
Ganz absurd wurde es dann aber, als die Wegbeschreibungen ausgegeben wurde, mit dem Hinweis, dass evtl. einige Markierungen entfernt wurden (von wem auch immer).
Auf diesen Straßenkarten konnte man mit etwas Phantasie und kreativem Geschick die Ortsnamen entziffern. Als Streckenbeschreibung war das aber gänzlich untauglich.

@den Veranstalter(n),

laßt euch nicht entmutigen, durch die vielleicht etwas harsche Kritik, die ihr zu lesen oder hören bekommt. Nutzt dies als Gelegenheit, euch zu verbessern und den MTB - Sport weiter aufrecht zu erhalten.
Mit der Veranstaltung ist euch gezeigt worden, dass es viele Biker gibt, die ein solches Angebot gerne in Anspruch nehmen.
Neben dem Renn - Charakter war es auch schön, mit dem einen oder anderen ins Gespräch zu kommen oder auch einfach nur alte Kumpels wieder zu sehen.

Kette rechts


----------



## Ommer (4. August 2008)

czogga schrieb:


> na ja, *so ganz schlecht machen sollte man das nicht. *
> wir sollten doch letzendlich froh sein, dass es leute gibt, die so ein mtb rennen oder orientierungsfahrt organisieren, was nicht gerade leicht ist. des weiteren was dies auch das erste mal, dass ein mtb rennen in unserer region ausgetragen wurde (ups, hat sich gerade der fehlerteufel eingeschlichen, es war das 2te mal, es gab schonmal eins, vor 10-13 jahren? lang lang ist es her)
> 
> * es kann nur besser werden* und ich hoffe einfach, dass die organisatoren die lust nicht verlieren, die fehler ausmerzen und wir mtb-ler denen mutzusprechen, dass nächstes jahr wieder ein rennen stattfinden wird.
> ...




Ich finde es auch gut, daß es mutige Leute gibt, die eine solche Veranstaltung organisieren. 
Nur weil einiges nicht ganz funktionierte, war das Ganze nicht schlecht und die Kritik soll sie nicht von einer Wiederholung abhalten.

Die Dusche im Wald war wirklich erfrischend, ich hab mich ein paar Minuten da aufgehalten.

Beim nächstenmal bin ich wieder dabei. (einer muß ja langsamfahren)

Gruß
Achim


----------



## Kettenfresser (4. August 2008)

So ich war auch gestern bei der CTF in Wipperfürth , und kann dazu nur sagen das ich mir etwas anderes vorgestellt habe.
Ich muss dazu sagen dass dies meine erste CTF war. Aber so was habe ich nicht erwartet. Schließlich glaube ich zumindest das es das Ziel einer solchen Veranstaltung doch ist , das man doch Spaß hat. Aber diese hat mir gar kein Spaß gemacht.
Die Strecke war doch sehr spärlich bis gar nicht gekennzeichnet. Auch die Kontrollpunkte waren doch komisch positioniert . 
Auf den ersten 12 km ( die ich auch mit dem Citybike hätte fahren können ) war gar keiner ( noch nicht mal ein Streckenposten ) aufgestellt. Das führte dazu das ich mich schon einmal verfuhr. Am ersten Kontrollpunkt angekommen ( ca. km 13 ) wartet der zweite an km 16 . Und der letzte war dann wieder im Ziel. Nach etlichen verfahrenen (wo ich andere wieder traf die genau so ratlos waren ) habe ich dennoch auf irgendwelchen Wegen das Ziel erreicht glaube ich zumindest. ???
Also in meinen Augen ist hier der Preis ( 12 EURO ) / Leistungsverhältnis ( warmes Wasser und ein paar Bananen ) völlig aus dem Ruder gelaufen. 
Hier ein paar Vorschläge. 

1)Startgebühr massiv senken 

2)Nachmeldungen vor Ort erlauben 

3)Strecke bzw. Abzweigen mit Pfeilen kennzeichnen ( z.B. Pappe die man kostenlos von diversen Geschäften erhält , können man eine Pfeil drauf malen bzw. ausschneiden und dann mit Signalband befestigen oder) 

4)Kontrollpunkte / Streckenposten an Schlüsselstellen aufstellen bzw. einrichten

5)Wenn so eine hohe Startgebühr dennoch erhoben wird dann muss doch ein passender Gegenwert ( T-Shirt / Riegel / Essenmarken / etc. etc. etc. ) gestellt werden. 

Also lieber Veranstalter nimm das als konstruktive Kritik auf und mache es beim nächsten mal anders bzw. besser !!! Dann werde ich mir noch mal überlegen dort zu starten !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettenfresser (4. August 2008)

Ach ja hier noch das Höhenprofil , das einiger Mitfahrer doch erbeten haben


----------



## joscho (4. August 2008)

Hi,

so ein paar CTFs bin ich ja schon gefahren in den letzten Jahren, aber das wäre wohl ein echtes Highlight gewesen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Auf jeden Fall wäre es mein teuerster gewesen. Selbst "Limburgs Mooiste" (http://www.limburgsmooiste.nl/de.index.php), wo man u.a. im Ziel ein Kaltgetränk gereicht bekam, kostet weniger.
Auf der ein oder anderen Strecke hatten wir zwar auch schon mal kleine Wegfindungsprobleme, aber wohl kein Vergleich mit dem von Dir geschilderten. Du solltest Dich nicht von dieser Erfahrung bzgl. CTFs abschrecken lassen - aber tolle Singletrails solltest Du auch nicht erwarten, schließlich heißt CTF CountryTourenFahrt.



> 3)Strecke bzw. Abzweigen mit Pfeilen kennzeichnen ( z.B. Pappe die man kostenlos von diversen Geschäften erhält , können man eine Pfeil drauf malen bzw. ausschneiden und dann mit Signalband befestigen oder)


Gut sind Markierungen mit Holzspänen direkt auf der Strecke - die dreht auch Keiner so schnell mal um 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ciao...
joerg


----------



## Roadrunner1 (5. August 2008)

@rennkröte
Ich gehe mal davon aus du meinst Sundern-Hagen. War ich mal vor 4 Jahren. Da gab es von SKS ein Minitool und andere Sponsorenpräsente. Ok, das Tool habe ich nicht gebraucht. Doch dafür gab es eine abgesperrte und präparierte Strecke. Nicht zu vergleichen mit ner CTF und Stempelkarte.
@VelosphenJupp
kann schon sein. In Heege waren etliche Biker, welche nach den Weg suchten. 

Im nachhinein betrachtet komme ich zu dem Schluss, dass die 12 Euro viel zu hoch waren verglichen zu Preisen für einen Wettbewerb mit abgesperrter Strecke und professioneller Zeitnahme. Nichtsdestotrotz war es eine interessante Erfahrung und eine gute Vorbereitung (speziell die Bahntrasse) für Duisburg.


----------



## Giom (6. August 2008)

@ czogga

coole Tour gestern nette Trails. Dake für die Führung! gerne wieder.

gruß
guillaume


----------



## RennKröte (6. August 2008)

_@ giom_  : Ja ja Franzmann...coole Tour  v.a. mit der Wunde da am Allerwertesten, das sah nicht soooooooo toll aus gestern Abend. Männer!!!!  Wehe wenn sie losgelassen....grrrrrrrrr die pflegerische Anweisung lautete gaaaaaaaaaaaaaanz locker 1 max. 2 Stündchen  

Najaaaaaaaaa, aber dafür haste gestern Abend nach der langen Bike Abstinenz über Dein kleines hübsches Gesicht komplett gestrahlt, das war´s dann doch wert  Glücklich hab ich Dich ja am liebsten zu Hause 

_@Roadrunner1_: Ja das war Sundern, im Ziel gab´s nen Luftdruckprüfer und ein gut gekühltes Malzbier direkt in die Hand. Und als Preis 3 Edelstahlkerzenständer, wobei ich da dachte dass ist bestimmt nur weil ich ein Mädchen bin, ich dachte man kriegt nen Preis der was mit MTB zu tun hat . Ich war dann ein bißchen beleidigt... Die Jungs haben bestimmt was anderes bekommen  Weil ich die Preisübergabe verpasst hatte (naaaa wer war das in Schuld   ), haben sie es mir sogar nach Hause geschickt, das war auch sehr sehr nett 

_@ Jupp_: Gibt´s denn nu irgendwo Ergebnisse einzusehen??? Bin doch so neugierig !!!!

_@czogga_: Du hättest Dich an den Bergen an giom festhalten sollen damit er da langsam hoch fährt, er hat zwar versprochen er sei locker gefahren, aber das mag ich nur schwer glauben....  Komm verrat ihn, dann kann ich weiter mit ihm schimpfen 

Grüßlies 
Krötchen


----------



## czogga (6. August 2008)

RennKröte schrieb:


> _@ giom_ _@czogga_: Du hättest Dich an den Bergen an giom festhalten sollen damit er da langsam hoch fährt, er hat zwar versprochen er sei locker gefahren, aber das mag ich nur schwer glauben....  Komm verrat ihn, dann kann ich weiter mit ihm schimpfen



drei indianer schwör,, giom ist ganz langsam die berge hoch, ich war knapp hinter ihm oder war ich so schnell?

weiters indiz, es ist kein blut aus der hose geflossen

also, du brauchst nicht weiter mit ihm zu schimpfen, war alles recht easy auch wenn wir etwas länger unterwegs waren. wir hatten auf jedenfall spass.

grützi 
czogga


----------



## VelosophenJupp (7. August 2008)

@Rennkröte
Keine Ahnung, ob die überhaupt die Zeiten einstellen; nach der eher schlechten kritik 
Zumindest ist die Homepage aktuell nicht verfügbar.

Aber die Zeiten sind eh Makulatur, da die wenigsten der Fahrer sich nicht verfahren haben. Und die, die sich nicht verfahren haben, die kannten den Weg  (sach ich jetzt mal so).

Am WE werde ich wohl ausgedehnte Touren machen, wobei ich noch nicht genau wann, um wieviel Uhr.
Müssen wir mal kommunizieren


----------



## RennKröte (8. August 2008)

Naja gut, da hast Du wohl recht...  Also man darf ja eigentlich niemandem was unterstellen woll?! Aber ich kenn die ja schon so ein bißchen und 1-2 von haben so einen  großen, wenn auch latenten Minderwertigkeitskomplex, dass ich mir vorstellen kann das sie die Markierung entfernt haben....sorry....ich weiß ja dass ihr sie mögt... 

So getreu dem Motto, dann kann man sich in Wipp aufblasen und weiter erzählen wie toll man ist, weil man ja vor allen anderen angekommen ist....geht ja hier bei vielen ständig um´s rumprollen in Wipp....was haste, was biste, was kannste...

Naja Wurst jetzt, ich hab heute meinen letzten Arbeitstag 

Wir fahren morgen recht früh schon nach Duisburg , die 7 Hügler betreuen  und ich denke nicht dass wir vor Sonntag zurück sein werden??? Naja und ich weiß auch nicht wie viel Schlaf wir bekommen haben werden ????

Giom wollte evtl morgen am gaaaaaaaanz frühen Morgen noch was einbauen, oder vieleicht ja auch noch heute Abend was??? Hhhhhhhhhhmmmmm....keine Ahnung


----------



## VelosophenJupp (8. August 2008)

Ich habe nicht gesagt und auch nicht gemeint, dass da jemand von den Bikern die Markierungen entfernt haben.
Das glaube ich nicht.

Was ich schrieb, ist auch das was ich meinte. Ich bin der Meinung, dass einige die Strecke kannten, was ja auch nicht verwerflich ist.
Es wäre nur besser gewesen, die Markierungen so deutlich aufzustellen, dass durch die Strecken - Unwissenheit kein zeitlicher Nachteil entsteht.


Viel Spaß in Duisburg. Insgesamt eine tolle Veranstaltung. Hoffentlich spielt das Wetter auch mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RennKröte (8. August 2008)

Du Nase , wer meint denn Deine Äußerungen  ???

Das war doch rein meine Meinung und ich hab schon verstanden dass Du da niemanden was unterstellst  Ich weiß dass Du sowas 1. niemals machen würdest und 2. ja "quasi" sowas ähnliches wie befreundet mit denen bist die ich meine....

Ist auch gut möglich dass da bei mir eher persönliche Hintergründe eine Rolle spielen, heißt ja eigentlich noch lange nicht, dass Menschen die zu mir ******* sind, grundlegend ******* sind...auch wenn es genug Indizien gibt dass sie sehr wohl grundlegend fiese, arrogante Charaktere sind, bis auf 2 Ausnahmen!!!!  Jawoll!!! 

Kröten Wort  zum Sonntag!!!!

Mir soll das eigentlich ja auch egal sein, bin ja eh nicht gestartet, aber ich kann es mir eben gut vorstellen 

Schauen wir mal, wenn´s so bleibt wie es just in time ist, dann sind wir zufrieden gell


----------



## VelosophenJupp (8. August 2008)

Na gut. Ist ja alles gut.

Ich überlege noch, morgen auch mal einen kleinen Abstecher nach Duisburg zu machen.
Morgen ist noch eine längere Tour geplant und wenn ich dann noch Lust habe, setze ich mich ins Auto. 
Mal schaun, wies mir morgen geht.


Grüße

Sugar


----------



## RennKröte (29. August 2008)

Huhu Wippis... 

Wie geht´s Euch denn so??? Was machen das Training und die Gesundheit???

Wir sind frisch eingeflogen aus den französischen Alpen..........oooooooooh wie war das fein  ...

hier mal ein bißchen zum *angucken*....

Grüßlies Krötchen


----------



## czogga (29. August 2008)

hallöle krötchen,

alles bestens. 

na sieht so aus, als ob ihr richtigen Spass in den Alpen hattet. toller bericht
biste schon umgezogen?

wenn ihr wieder mal in wipp seit meldet euch mal.

gruss
czogga


----------



## VelosophenJupp (30. August 2008)

Servus,

werde am Sonntag früh meine Hausrunde fahren. So als Richtwert sind mal 3 Stunden eingeplant (eine Erweiterung ist aber ohne Probleme möglich ).
Start soll um 09.30h sein. Wer also Interesse hat, soll sich kurz melden.


CU


----------



## RennKröte (1. September 2008)

Huhu czogga 

Oooooooooooooh ja, ganz feiner Urlaub war das 

Hhm; also ganz umgezogen bin ich ja eigentlich gar nicht...meine Wohnung habe ich ja weiter in Wipperfürth, nur sind es von hier zur Arbeit 22km und von zu Hause 75km.

Also ich muss bestimmt Mittwoch oder Donnerstag nach Wipp, weil ich zum Amt muss wegen nem polizeilichen Führungszeugnis...vieleicht kann ich ja die RaceLady einpacken...???

Aber denke das lohnt dann nicht wirklich. Der nächste Wipp Turn ist für den 14.09. geplant, vieleicht geht das ja???

Wie oft fährste denn zur Zeit und mit wem???

VG und keep on riding 
Krötchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Solanum (1. September 2008)

RennKröte schrieb:


> Der nächste Wipp Turn ist für den 14.09. geplant, vieleicht geht das ja???



nehmt ihr mich mit?

Slanum


----------



## Delgado (2. September 2008)

Solanum schrieb:


> nehmt ihr mich mit?
> 
> Slanum




Da sind wir beim Anfänger oder auf der Morsbach Runde 

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=6576


----------



## czogga (2. September 2008)

RennKröte schrieb:


> Aber denke das lohnt dann nicht wirklich. Der nächste Wipp Turn ist für den 14.09. geplant, vieleicht geht das ja???
> 
> Wie oft fährste denn zur Zeit und mit wem???



Hallo Krötchen,

ja vielleicht klappt das ja. komme selber erst am samstag spät abends aus münchen wieder, sollten kurz simsen.

fahre überwiegend alleine. habe noch ne menge trainingsrückstand aufzuholen, so dass ich eh alle ausbremse. 

trainingseinheiten momentan 4x biken 1 x laufen.
denke mal, dass ich somit bis zum herbst einigermaßen fit bin, um über den winter zu kommen, schauen wir mal.

also bis die tage 

winke winke
czogga


----------

